
Why should the best engineers in the world come to Canada - cotsog
https://www.quora.com/Why-should-the-best-engineers-in-the-world-come-to-Canada/answer/Justin-Trudeau?srid=ei&share=7a91ef28
======
ArtDev
They won't until pay is competitive with the US.

------
curiousgal
Tangentially, I did _not_ expect the answer to be written by that guy. His PR
team are doing wonders!

